
Remote Team == Distributed System - qrt
https://twitter.com/tariqrauf/status/1263901288556826627
======
ethnicify
The fallacies resonate. Has anyone done a detailed map of how to address them?

~~~
qrt
There are some ways but most have to do with “over communicate” or “assume
nobody knows anything”.. etc -

HBR has a good post here: [https://hbr.org/2020/03/a-guide-to-managing-your-
newly-remot...](https://hbr.org/2020/03/a-guide-to-managing-your-newly-remote-
workers)

